
Reasons to get excited about KDE in 2018 - jrepinc
https://dot.kde.org/2018/01/16/reasons-get-excited-about-kde-2018
======
binaryapparatus
Is 'Wayland only' result of valid reasoning? Is Wayland successfully replacing
X11 on Linux? I am not using Linux for some time now so I am not sure.

~~~
ryandvm
I don't know about the other distros, but it's now the default on Ubuntu,
which is one of the most popular.

~~~
moosingin3space
Default on Fedora Gnome since 25.

------
mnm1
There are no reasons to get excited by KDE in 2018 because there isn't a
single stable distro that supports it running (maybe opensuse, I did not try
that). Mint KDE was amazing, but out of the dozen or so others I've tried,
none has been stable and some haven't even installed. Hardware is an 2013 old
retina laptop so all the drivers exist and are mature. Big distros like
Kubuntu and KDE Plasma were the worst here, almost unusable after install.
Fedora simply didn't install. As a long time KDE user, I've decided it's
finally time to throw in the towel and switch. Clearly, no one cares enough to
actually make a stable system out of this amazing desktop environment.

~~~
Sylos
> maybe opensuse, I did not try that

Yes, openSUSE, you should try that.

openSUSE has a massive test suite, called openQA, with which they
automatically test their builds. And among other things, they also maintain
two builds with the latest KDE commits on top of their more stable version
openSUSE Leap and one on top of their rolling release openSUSE Tumbleweed
(those builds are called Argon and Krypton respectively).

So, they have integration testing all the way through, prior to an official
KDE release already. This also means that they can essentially always ship the
latest KDE Plasma LTS on openSUSE Leap without any problems.

And, KDE gives back for all of that effort and then schedules LTS releases to
be relatively close to openSUSE Leap releases.

So, openSUSE is that distro that you're looking for, which takes this amazing
desktop environment and makes a stable system out of it. Like, honestly it's
hard to remember the last crash that I had (when I was not dicking around with
random KWin scripts, that is).

The aforementioned Manjaro, I've also heard good things of, in that it at
least does not treat KDE as a second-class citizen, but it's still miles away
from all that extra effort that openSUSE puts in.

------
sd8dgf8ds8g8dsg
Did kde sandbox the file preview thing yet?

